# Rogue Owners...UNITE



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Anyone on here have one yet?
I don't...just curious who has gotten one.

Just my opinion but I wish they had given a better engine than the 2.5...

-Jeff


----------



## evansbw (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Anyone on here have one yet?
> I don't...just curious who has gotten one.
> 
> Just my opinion but I wish they had given a better engine than the 2.5...
> ...


We own one, and it is a great car! From the CVT , and intelegent key, to the AWD and the sunroof, nothing but Nissan quality! And, you really don't need more power.... the engine has more than enough power to fill the needs... There are only a few things I personally would like to see...1. Fuel Filler on the drivers side, with remote release from inside the car; 2. Power seat for the passenger; 3. Auto on/off headlamps; 4. Auto Locking doors when you place the car in drive..... Other than these wish items, I have no complants, and, so far, around town we have been getting 28.6 mpg..... Not bad!!


----------



## Balberts (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I just picked up my Rogue SL AWD (what the heck is a slawd?), premium package, Gotham Gray... enough descriptions??? I've got ~200 snowy, icy, northeast miles on it and so far all is well, no complaints... other than the roadsalt and my dirty snowy footprints. :fluffy: 

Balberts


----------



## l.c (Feb 25, 2008)

I have not bought one yet. Like almost everything, except the blind spots. That's a real killer when backing up. Wondering how the owners here are adjusting to that. It looks great, but I wish they would have made those rear side windows larger.


----------



## Balberts (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeah... those upswept rear side windows and that high & tiny back window make for some interesting backing up. I'm not completely used to that yet. Verryyy Slooooowwwwwly. I don't really notice a problem with it in traffic... changing lanes... it's mostly the close quarters maneuver attempts when I feel like getting out of the vehicle for a better look. You could always install a back-up assist camera, some curb feelers, and several layers of Northern Quilted toilet paper. That should do it.

:waving:


----------



## l.c (Feb 25, 2008)

Good visibility is so important. I'm afraid it may be a deal breaker for me. Many of the magazine/TV reviewers also mention it. I bet we'll see a design change in the future. We often park in an underground garage. Lot of concrete pillars. I'm worried.

But, going back to the dealer again this afternoon. I really like everything else.


----------



## l.c (Feb 25, 2008)

Well, unfortunately......................... :thumbdwn:

I just can't do it. Been back looking and test driving several times. Had a great offer. The design of the rear windows is just not acceptable. To me and my wife. Just no good. Too bad. 

Looking at some of the competition now.


----------



## TonyBar3 (May 25, 2008)

Balberts said:


> Yeah... those upswept rear side windows and that high & tiny back window make for some interesting backing up. I'm not completely used to that yet.


I got my Rogue last Saturday and the backing up gets easier every time.


----------



## Rouge Payne (Dec 8, 2008)

ROGUES UNITE!


----------



## gbierlein (Feb 21, 2007)

I will be taking my Pathfinder out behind the barn later this year and I'm trying to find a suitable replacement. The Rogue has been on my list since it came out but I'm still not convinced it's my best option.

My wife won't drive it very often but she is concerned about the visibility issues. How bad are the blind spots? I'm a contortionist when it comes to looking for blind spots but she isn't. Still I think it's a good option for me.

What I'm most concerned about is the winter driving. It doesn't get too terrible here but I've found myself on some very icy roads from time to time without the benefit of AWD. I've pretty savvy with an automatic transmission and FWD though so I don't know if the AWD really has any benefit over the FWD version.

Get up and go is another questionable aspect. I'm currently driving an 06 Pathy with is quite a fire breather. How well does the Rogue merge and pass?

Thanks everybody.


----------



## Rouge Payne (Dec 8, 2008)

hey man, for me the blind spots are not to bad. Plus the car is great in the snow and it merges and passes decently well.


----------



## Teddy 57 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Looking at the Rogue*

I am in the market this May for a new car. I am looking at the Rogue and the CR-V. I really like the looks of the Rogue. Anyone have any thoughts on the two vehicles. I am going to get the SL version with the leather and moonroof package. What about the CVT engine.


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

The CVT is good in theory, I've seen 100's go bad 90% of the transmissions we install are CVT's. If you have one take good care of it. I'm not a fan of the rogue, too under powered for a mini suv. IMO.


----------



## Teddy 57 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Compared to the Honda CR-V*

Both the Rogue and the CR-V have similar size engines. Are they both under powered? I take it you work for Nissan. I like the looks of the Rogue but would you suggest I buy something different.


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

I haven't seen too many of them come in as compared to everything else. Your best bet would be to go to the dealers and ask the tech's who have been there the longest as for as the most common problems and reliability issue's.


----------



## pawprint (Dec 16, 2009)

I bought my 2010 Nissan Rogue yesterday. I am stepping down from my 2006 Nissan Murano.

There are 4 reasons I chose not to purchase new Murano.

1.	Poor gas mileage (14 – 18 city/highway was my average)
2.	Too expensive for the fully loaded LE AWD ($41,000)
3.	Too big for my needs (I’m single with 2 dogs, no kids)
4.	Recommended/required Premium fuel (better performance and MPG with premium)

That being said, the Murano was a great SUV! I never had any problems with it, which is why I’m happy to buy its little brother, the Rogue. 

I've read many complaints about the blinds spots of the Rogue. Yes, this takes some getting used to, but it was the same in the Murano. The Rogue does have a back-up camera as an option. I would recommend it as it does offer a great rear end view. 

I've also read complaints about the CVT transmission. Once again, it’s the same in the Murano so I can’t tell a difference. It took a little getting used to, but I really like it, very smooth.

Another complaint addressed by many is the small engine, 170 HP. I agree, it would be nice to add a V-6 & Hybrid model as engine choices. But this engine is okay and the MPG is better than the Murano. (It will take me a few weeks to adjust to the lack of V-6 muscle)

I will agree with evansbw, for $30,000 I would like to see automatic headlights (which isn't even an option). Plus the fuel filler door should have a release inside the SUV as anyone can siphon gas out of the Rogue unless you purchase a locking gas cap. And yes, doors that lock automatically when shifting into drive would be great.

I see the Rogue as a perfect mini-SUV for a single guy, raising 2 dogs, living in the Snow Belt, such as myself.

Pawprint


----------



## Teddy 57 (Nov 30, 2009)

I am planning on purchasing a Rogue this Summer when my wife's car is paid off. I am looking to get the Rogue LS with the AWD, Moonroof and Leather Package. This list is around $29,000. One of the options is Floor Mats and Cargo Area Protector............should this not be standard if I am paying $29,000. If I do not get this option are there no floor mats? Of course that is not what I am paying, but it is still the list. Is it worth getting the Splash Guards, Roof Rail Crossbars, Rear Bumper Protector and Kick Plates? I have never spent this much for an automobile and in my opinion when a vehicle gets to be this price, these things should be standard. What is everyones opinion on the Accessories?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## pawprint (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi Dave,

The floor mats & cargo area protector option cost $185.00. It’s up to you if you want to buy them. The benefit is that they fit perfectly, good quality and “Rogue” is stitched on each. I believe (not sure) that Nissan makes a profit on these because this is an option on ALL their products, no longer standard. I’m sure you could find universal floor mats or order online for less.

I recommend splash guards depending on your area. In rainy or snowy climates they help keep the “muck” off the lower door panels. However you can order those and install yourself if you want. 

The roof rails will be standard on the SL (you said LS). The roof rail crossbars depend on if you’re going to use the roof rails or not. Will you put anything up there? Like the U-Haul roof container for moving. Maybe a bicycle, though I believe a different attachment is needed for that.

Rear bumper protector, you can always buy that later. But it’s a good idea. Even the most careful person can scratch the bumper when loading or unloading the trunk area of an SUV. I put the rear seats down and haul dishwashers, hot water heaters, lumber, plants and or luggage. 

To me, kick plates are more decoration as they are silver and say Rogue. All luxury vehicles have them. It can protect the plastic door frame from scuff marks when you bring your feet in the car. Those are also sold aftermarket. 

To summarize, all these options can be purchased and added to your Rogue at a later date, or you can purchase them with the vehicle as they are installed and fit perfectly. 

Remember, the Rogue is an entry level – mini SUV. There are lots of “options”, so Nissan can offer the “base” price of $20,340. What you feel should be “standard” is only standard in luxury vehicles.

Basically, to make your Rogue feel like a luxury SUV, you’ll spend about $9,000. 

Oh, feel free to negotiate those items! You can always say, “Take them out; I’m not going to pay for it.” Splash guards for example, will cost more to remove than the dealer paid for them. 

Unless you are paying cash, all these items will be included in the vehicle purchase price – meaning – do you want to “finance” the floor mats? My Uncle, (God rest is sole) would never finance an option he could pay cash for can add later. Personally, I finance the whole thing; mainly I’m too lazy to mess with it later. Which is what the dealers count on…(personal opinion) 

Hope this helps.

Pawprint :banana:


----------



## Teddy 57 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey Pawprint, I appreciate your impute. I used to sell Lincolns and Mercury's years ago and all this stuff was standard. My wifes 2005 Mazda 3 even came with the floor mats. Yes I do want to make the vehicle a luxury automobile, so I will put the extra money into it. In the long run they are all good investments. 
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## cookies69 (Oct 14, 2009)

My sister has a black rogue just a base S, nice vehicle. I have only driven it once but was a comfortable ride. I on the other hand recently got an altima and love it. I feel that yes, going into any car over 25,000 should include floor mats, in this day and age there is no excuse even why a base model shouldn't have power windows or simple floor mats. . Good luck on your purchase, even tho I ranted on about other things.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

cookies69 said:


> My sister has a black rogue just a base S, nice vehicle. I have only driven it once but was a comfortable ride. I on the other hand recently got an altima and love it. I feel that yes, going into any car over 25,000 should include floor mats, in this day and age there is no excuse even why a base model shouldn't have power windows or simple floor mats. . Good luck on your purchase, even tho I ranted on about other things.


floormats i can see being an standard equip.... but the automatic windows would defeinetly be an option... heck they are an option on many non-base model vehicles...

ive been toying with the idea of a rogue for sometime... but there is 2 things that hold me back... towing capacity, and cargo room... for my needs a truck would be more suited... but no truck is as sexy as the rogue


----------



## britinky (Jan 10, 2005)

*Rogue Blind Spots*

I bought my Rogue ('09 S) in Oct 2008 and I've got 32,000+ miles on it, mostly on interstates. I haven't found the rear visibility any more of an issue than I did in my Altima. I've parked in parking garages, parallel parked, tight space etc. Not an issue for me at all. I've also not noticed any blind spots when it comes to lane changing etc. Maybe just me but I don't think its that much of an issue. Not only that, my wife thought she might have a problem reversing but now is OK with it.


----------



## RogueRachel (Jan 20, 2011)

Recently got the new Rogue and am in love...

However, I wish i got the luxury version - my CD player only plays 1 CD at a time - quite annoying having a few loose CDs in the car. I mean this should come standard, no?

Black on Black - thinking about getting tinted windows!


----------



## ross992000 (Nov 28, 2011)

Can we stop the WHINING!?!? about backing up in a Rogue? You bought the Rogue because it is the best looking and comfortable crossover on the market. The others are no better backing up! So stop the whining about poor visibility in the Rogue, it's as good as any other!!!
Ross


----------

